# Cooking Prime Rib Ahead?



## THEBLONDECHEF (Jan 31, 2011)

I make a wonderful prime rib, however I am having to make it for 50 people!  I am a caterer and have a tried and true method when cooking my prime rib.  Last year when I did this event it turned out great but there was a lot of last minute prepping and of course timing is everything.  I've heard in restaurants that the prime rib is cooked to rare ahead of time, and then they run it through hot aus jus to "cook" to the requested temp.  Has anyone tried this?  And if so, any tips?  Thanks!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to DC...

The restaurant I worked at (many moons ago) always cooked huge prime ribs to rare and then we would put a piece in a pan, with a little jus, and cover with a lettuce leaf, throw it in the oven and cook to order... I have heard about restaurants doing the dip method, but also heard many complaints because lets face it, you can't dip a piece of rare prime rib into jus and cook it to well done... Hope this helps...


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 31, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Welcome to DC...
> 
> The restaurant I worked at (many moons ago) always cooked huge prime ribs to rare and then we would put a piece in a pan, with a little jus, and cover with a lettuce leaf, throw it in the oven and cook to order... I have heard about restaurants doing the dip method, but also heard many complaints because lets face it, you can't dip a piece of rare prime rib into jus and cook it to well done... Hope this helps...


 
The end pieces will be more done than the centre pieces so you should have servings of varied doneness. I would cook to rare, let cool, cut the pieces. Then, lay them, overlapping in your pans. Just before serving, pour some heated au jus over them, about 1 inch worth, and cover tightly with tinfoil. Place in a preheated oven for 10-20 minutes or so, until they are warmed through. They don't need to be hot. Warm will do, especially if your plates are fairly warm also. If you think you will need you some well done stuff, throw one in earlier.

They also place complete, cooked prime ribs in steam tables and let them warm that way.

Good luck!


----------



## BigAL (Feb 1, 2011)

How far ahead do you want to do it?  Week?

I've done them week-2 weeks ahead, vac seal, then freeze.  When getting ready I put in a couple roaster pans w/au jus, cover w/foil and lid and slowly get to 150 - 160.  If someone wanted it closer to med then they got something toward the end, more rare toward the center.  If they wanted it well done then they get a piece of charcoal.  Just a joke, I did it for a group of people that didn't care what they got as long as they got some, mostly friends.(easier to do)

Just an idea.


----------



## THEBLONDECHEF (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of your answers!  Whew, I'm so glad this method will work!


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 1, 2011)

THEBLONDECHEF said:


> I make a wonderful prime rib, however I am having to make it for 50 people! I am a caterer and have a tried and true method when cooking my prime rib. Last year when I did this event it turned out great but there was a lot of last minute prepping and of course timing is everything. I've heard in restaurants that the prime rib is cooked to rare ahead of time, and then they run it through hot aus jus to "cook" to the requested temp. Has anyone tried this? And if so, any tips? Thanks!


 
Blonde Chef would you be willing to share your method for Prime Rib?

Josie


----------



## THEBLONDECHEF (Feb 4, 2011)

Sure, I suppose I could share   I preheat the oven to 450 degrees.  Then pat dry room temp prime rib and lightly coat with olive oil, then rub a mixture of kosher salt, italian seasoning, garlic poweder, and black pepper on the whole roast.  Cook for about 15 minutes until a nice crust forms then lower to 325 for the remainder of the cookig time.  Some people say not to salt it, they say it dries out, but I put it on right before it goes in the oven and it always turns out super tender and juicy.  I make the aus jus using the bits from the pan while it's resting, red wine, butter, and beef stock, yummy!:P


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 4, 2011)

THEBLONDECHEF said:


> Sure, I suppose I could share I preheat the oven to 450 degrees. Then pat dry room temp prime rib and lightly coat with olive oil, then rub a mixture of kosher salt, italian seasoning, garlic poweder, and black pepper on the whole roast. Cook for about 15 minutes until a nice crust forms then lower to 325 for the remainder of the cookig time. Some people say not to salt it, they say it dries out, but I put it on right before it goes in the oven and it always turns out super tender and juicy. I make the aus jus using the bits from the pan while it's resting, red wine, butter, and beef stock, yummy!:P


 
Thanks for posting your Method for prime rib. I will try it. Sounds Great!!

Josie


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 5, 2011)

Check this out for seriously one of the best, AND EASY, ways for fool proof rib roast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUQ49SoteE0&feature=player_embedded

From there, the aforementioned ways will do for bumping up the temp, but from personal experience, the Hot Au jus method works wonders. . .it doesn't really cook, as in roasting it off per se, but it does away with the pink that may scare away those that don't like beautifully prepared rib roast.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting that is a awesome site. I do a 10 pound Prime Rib every Christmas. I will try this method on a smaller one before christmas.

Josie


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2011)

Tatt, that video you posted is exactly they way I have done Prime Rib for years.  It's perfect every single time.  My family and I have always called it "No Peeky Roast Beefy".   I've even gone so far as to duct tape the oven door closed so guests are warned it's *DEATH* to anyone who peeks!!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been using a method similar to the one in the video for years with consistently great success.

Instead of 5 minutes per pound @ 500 F, I do 13 minutes per rib @ 500 F and leave it in the oven for 90 to 180 minutes.  Once the roast reaches the calculated degree of doneness at 90 minutes, the remaining time in a continually cooling oven just keeps the roast warm without cooking it further.

The one problem with this method is that the oven is not available for cooking other dishes.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2011)

> The one problem with this method is that the oven is not available for cooking other dishes.


That's true Andy but I always serve twice baked potatoes.  As long as they are room temp when they go into the now empty preheated hot oven, they are serving temp. by the time the roast is carved and the rest of the table is set.  The rolls go in the last minute, and time to eat.  Dang....now I want this dinner bad.  Think tomorrow would be a good day.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 5, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> That's true Andy but I always serve twice baked potatoes.  As long as they are room temp when they go into the now empty preheated hot oven, they are serving temp....




Kayelle, by the time you take the roast out, the oven isn't very hot anymore and would have to be re-heated to do potatoes and rolls.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, by the time you take the roast out, the oven isn't very hot anymore and would have to be re-heated to do potatoes and rolls.



So true Andy, but it still only takes about 10 min. for my oven to get back up to temp for the room temp. twice baked potatoes and rolls.  Just enough time to pour and drink yet another glass of vino, and make the boiling hot aus jus for the meat. 
Always enough time in this house for another glass of wine.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2011)

I wished my wife and daughter liked prime rib. They prefer rib steak on the grill when we eat that cut of meat. I buy the roasts and cut them up into very thick steaks.


----------

